# Espuma G202 APC - 4.5L Free to a good home



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

If you want it, its yours. 4.5L (probably even more) of this fine APC. I need rid as its a chunky 5L container and I've got enough APCs to clean the titanic


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Might seem cheeky, but I'll take it if you're coming up on the 22nd and are able to take it with you? I'd be happy to swap for something :thumb:


----------



## lukeneale (May 14, 2011)

i'll have, i'll pay postage if you want?


----------



## stu323GT-R (Nov 12, 2011)

I'll take and pay post if ^ doesn't have it many thanks Stuart 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Alan I doubt I'll be coming up as its a little far. 

I'll wait and see if anyone local wants it if not I'll consider posting it.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Assumed you would've been travelling up with Pat, that's if he's still coming!


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I might be but nothing is set in stone just yet. Depends how long it takes to get there etc as I can't stay all night


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

PLEASE tell me you didnt get this from Craig :lol:

if so, I gave him it, so i AINT having it back :lol: :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Mick said:


> PLEASE tell me you didnt get this from Craig :lol:
> 
> if so, I gave him it, so i AINT having it back :lol: :lol: :thumb:


Nah bought it lol, can show you the receipt! lol


----------



## Rossk1009 (Nov 28, 2011)

Where you from spoony?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

This is a very kind offer. If I lived close I would be on this like a tramp on a cold bag of chips :thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Mick said:


> PLEASE tell me you didnt get this from Craig :lol:
> 
> if so, I gave him it, so i AINT having it back :lol: :lol: :thumb:


:lol: was about to say that bottles been around a bit

big orange anyone? :thumb:


----------



## DubbedUP (Oct 2, 2007)

Spoony said:


> If you want it, its yours. 4.5L (probably even more) of this fine APC. I need rid as its a chunky 5L container and I've got enough APCs to clean the titanic


Hi Mate, If this is still going I can take it..

I should be out and about tomorrow and I live on the Southside of Glasgow, so if you are on the outskirts collection will not be a problem.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I'm from Dumbarton myself. 

I think Alan wanted it and Jordan was going to take it up to him. I will give it a week or so for collection and if not collected the. It's your dubbed up?


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

hey stuart:thumb: i could be doing with some,what can i give u for it??


----------



## Jonny_McC (Apr 19, 2010)

U still got this spoony? I'll take it off you.

J


----------

